# "Do you have a flag?"



## Zagnut (Aug 10, 2006)

I've always been envious of how the gay bear community has a flag to help identify itself to others. Well, it's time we BHMs have our flag (as well as FFAs you love us) to show pride loud and proud!

Yes, I know, I am quite possibly crazy!

Zagnut 

View attachment bhmflag.gif


----------



## Zagnut (Aug 10, 2006)

yes ... it's meant to be a joke!

Zagnut


----------



## love dubh (Aug 17, 2006)

I think the flag thing is great. The BDSM community has it! The gays have it! Everyone should have it!


But then we'd be all mixed up as the colors would mean one thing to one group and something else to another.

"Oooh! Purple! So you like to be pierced, right?"
"N-n-no....I like to be slathered in grape jelly! I'm a Messyfun person!"
"Wait. I thought he was a bottom?"
"You mean he's not into Prince impersonating?"

See? Oh, the humanity.


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey, great flag!


----------



## MickRidem (Aug 24, 2006)

Zagnut said:


> yes ... it's meant to be a joke!
> 
> Zagnut



But really, I like the idea. I'd wear the T-shirt!

But I'd suggest it be something a little less obvious than a hunka food on it. LOL! (Hell, I was close to making a FFA T-shirt soon.) HAHA!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 25, 2006)

You could try wearing a T-shirt such as this one:


----------



## FreneticFangs (Aug 25, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> I think the flag thing is great. The BDSM community has it! The gays have it! Everyone should have it!
> 
> 
> But then we'd be all mixed up as the colors would mean one thing to one group and something else to another.
> ...


ahhahahaahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahaahhahaa!


----------



## MickRidem (Aug 25, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> You could try wearing a T-shirt such as this one:



Yeah, but I don't like the whole "daddy" thing. Kina creeps me out.


----------



## Slowfuse (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's my submission...


----------



## ciccia (Aug 26, 2006)

i'd think about a flag 'cause i'm into design stuff also.. awsome idea! by the way look what a lovely t-shirt i've got  

View attachment Fotki002.jpg


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 2, 2006)

chillaxin said:


> Yeah, but I don't like the whole "daddy" thing. Kina creeps me out.


Amen. Unless, of course, you're dating a single father...

-Qit


----------



## Dark_Hart (Sep 7, 2006)

ciccia said:


> i'd think about a flag 'cause i'm into design stuff also.. awsome idea! by the way look what a lovely t-shirt i've got



:eat2: what a lovely t-shirt


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 7, 2006)

I would be in favour of having a discreet 'flag'.

Something which FFA's and BHM's would recognise worldwide.

This forum's got a very large following, and I'm sure a lot of people would be reading this and taking note, and maybe agreeing, who knows?

In my opinion it would be impractical to wear a slogan t-shirt. I love them but you can't always wear the same t-shirts every day and the message would be like-a too obvious you know.

I was thinking like something like a particular piece of jewellery, a bracelet for example.

A bracelet which could be worn by Fat Admirers and it would be only us, FA's FFA's BHM's and BBW's who know about it and know we're "in the club" sort of. And it'd be discreet. Like you know most of us can't go to work daily in a t-shirt saying one thing or another, but a bracelet would be discreet for all people with all professions.

My idea was that we could agree on the colour/s of the beads or string on a bracelet... the same like a red bracelet is used for kabbalah...

I think it'd be a wonderful idea!

What do you all think?


----------



## ishouldbesleeping (Sep 7, 2006)

what happens when someone just happens to be wearing such a bracelet and one of us asks them about it?


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 7, 2006)

ishouldbesleeping said:


> what happens when someone just happens to be wearing such a bracelet and one of us asks them about it?


 
What happens? We'd just KNOW it's one of us, no?


----------



## bigwideland (Sep 8, 2006)

I like the idea men could have a short necklace or a tie pin/cuff links, an abstract belly symbol would be good.


----------



## missaf (Sep 9, 2006)

I like that idea, too! Fo we have any artists in the bunch??

It should be like the Dumptruck logo


----------



## bigwideland (Sep 9, 2006)

missaf said:


> I like that idea, too! Fo we have any artists in the bunch??
> 
> It should be like the Dumptruck logo




I love the BBW outline, but a how did that get linked to a brand called dumptruck, is that how her meals arrive?


----------



## missaf (Sep 9, 2006)

I have no idea, BWL, LOL


----------



## Obesus (Sep 10, 2006)

I think this makes more sense for social events than attempting to meet someone on the street...risky business anyhoo...but this is a variation on the old handkerchief codes that Lesbians used to use in the 80's and 90's over here in Frisco...(don't ask me how I know that, but I do!) 

"Mustard" colored handkerchiefs in the back pocket of jeans stood for Food/Fat Fetish...am I the institutional memory here or what?  I am thinking some distinctive color of pocket handkerchief in the breast pocket could be worn by both men and women to indicate preference...they are unusual enough that you don't see a lot of people wearing them, although they are making a strong comeback...They are certainly easy to find online or even at most department stores; what is odd is that the men's "pocket squares" as they are called cost around $8-$10 while the women's go for more like $25! Ahem! I think you can all figure that one out. 

I like crimson as a tasteful color concept and a different color could be worn for the gaining and feeding folks....now, all we need is the dang SOCIAL EVENT! How easy is it to walk up to someone wearing the same color handkerchief in the pocket of their blazer and say..."that is a nice color, where did you get it?!"  :bow: This also encourages good grooming, presentation and tasteful clothing! Did I used to work in men's furnishings or what? You would never know it know from the black XXXXL scrubs and wacky T-shirts...second childhood or something...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handkerchief


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey, I like the necklace/tie pin/cuff link/ bracelet idea. But I also like the flag idea (though I'm cool to the proposed blue flag - dump the food, go with an outline - how about an outline of a big guy sitting on those horizontal blue lines, and the blue lines bend down underneath his awesome weight?). 

Handkerchiefs? Only in certain situations...


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 13, 2006)

missaf said:


> I like that idea, too! Fo we have any artists in the bunch??
> 
> It should be like the Dumptruck logo




Well, I'm disappointed - after the nifty BBW logo on the guy's t-shirts, I was hoping the girl's t-shirts would have a nifty BHM logo - maybe a fat guy leaning up against a pole, side view, his gut spilling down for all to see? But no such luck!
:eat2:


----------



## pattycake (Sep 13, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> I would be in favour of having a discreet 'flag'.
> 
> Something which FFA's and BHM's would recognise worldwide.
> 
> ...



Bellybuilders used to sell pins with 3 concentric circles (to symbolise an ever increasing belly) so people could wear them to show they were a gainer or encourager but I don't know if they still sell them, if they ever took off and if they did, if they're seen as symbols for only the gay BHM/FA community.
Bracelets would be good, as you could wear them almost anywhere. I know the pro-anorexia sites encourage girls to wear a red string bracelet with 3 beads that spell out ANA (don't even get me started on those pro-ana sites!) so we could wear one in an agreed colour with beads that could spell out something. "FFA" would be the obvious suggestion but maybe something else? If you're into feederism you could have the 3 beads on your bracelet increasing in size --ooo--


----------



## William (Sep 13, 2006)

Our Slogan!!!

*Fattastic!*


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 23, 2006)

Seeing a warm flirtatious smile while riding the train, driving or crossing the street is enough of a sign for me


----------

